# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cần giúp đỡ up ảnh và video từ smart phone

## Tuancoi

Cách đây vài ngày cái Đt Asuc của mình còn up dc hình. Khi vào viết bài viết mới chổ cửa sổ tin nhắn còn có thanh công cụ để up video và ảnh. Nhưng bây giờ thì mất tiêu cái thanh công cụ. Tìm hoài mà ko ra nêm nhờ ae diễn dàn giúp đỡ tháo gở vướn mắc. Thanks

----------


## CKD

Mình chơi với adroid các đời đều có thanh công cụ mà.. chỉ mỗi tội zoom zoom mệt nghỉ thôi..
Không dùng phiên bản diễn đàn dành cho mobi nên không biết.. quen với giao diện máy tính rồi, chuyển qua giao diện mobi thấy sao sao ấy.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mình chơi với adroid các đời đều có thanh công cụ mà.. chỉ mỗi tội zoom zoom mệt nghỉ thôi..
> Không dùng phiên bản diễn đàn dành cho mobi nên không biết.. quen với giao diện máy tính rồi, chuyển qua giao diện mobi thấy sao sao ấy.


Ko biết có bấm nhầm cái gì ko nữa. Vừa sắm cái sim 3g  để up hình cho tiện đc vài ngày. Bây giờ chỉ biết. Hic hic

----------

